# Getting registered with MFSlive.org



## Cammo (May 21, 2009)

Hi team - great site! I am tying to upgrade my Australian Tivo and MFSlive have the solution namely the file winmfs_beta9_3g.zip but I cannot get registered. The site tells me that they have sent a registration email but nothing. I have tried different email addresses, checked my spam filters, junk files and firewalls. Emailing the administrator just gets a returned email. Resend of registration says the email was sent but still nothing. I have a brand new WD 1TB ready to go and no software to do it. Does anyone have access and get to an administrator? My username there is 'greystoke'. Any ideas, direct help or even the acutal file would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks mates!


----------



## kokopelli (Jun 19, 2009)

We have similar issue, registered but not getting the activation email. :-(


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

FWIW - I just registered and got email immediately.


----------



## chetk (Feb 17, 2007)

look at my post on the 17th same here no email.


----------

